# Official MIUI support for Sensation Normal/4G/XE ?



## Plancton

Do you want an official support of the HTC Sensation by Xiaomi and not just MIUI.us, so we can have a fully working MIUI v4 (based on Ice Cream Sandwich) ?

So come and vote on this website, even if you don't want to use MIUI, do this for those who want  http://miui-france.org/?p=2155 !

Just go on the bottom of the article, check the box "HTC Sensation" and click on vote ! It takes 2 seconds 

I know it's MIUI France but Juju_des_Highlands is in contact with Xiaomi and he will send this survey to Xiaomi, for them to know on wich device they must work !

Thanks in advance


----------



## chukis13

Miui announced v4 for us Feb 29th

Sent from my HTC Pyramid using Tapatalk


----------

